# My small shop is finally taking shape



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello woodworkers, I'm finally in the final stages of making my garage a place I can call my workshop. I've been working on this project for the past few months as time permits. However, I'm looking for some suggestions of what to do with the top shelf above the pegboard cabinet (after picture). I'm not too crazy about that shelf there since it is taking a lot of space. For now I'm using that shelf for storage but it is so high that I can't see what is up there unless I climb a ladder. I'll take your suggestions and consider them in my plan. Please excuse the mess on the cabinet, I'm still organizing as you can see.

*Before*









*After*


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I might suspend another, narrower shelf under that high shelf. Top for rarely used items, lower for fasteners or glue or anything I use frequently while at that bench.

Another idea might be to mount a good work light under that shelf so my bench is never in my shaddow.

Maybe a hose reel or a power cord reel could mount under that shelf.

A couple of nice Bose speakers would be out of the way up on top.


----------



## nicksmurf111 (Jun 6, 2014)

Tasklights are important. I've seen people suspend medium sized horizontal air compressors, but I wouldn't necessarily want that above my work space, but rather adjacent to it. Having them off the floor makes it easier to drain them. If I where you, I'd upgrade from the toy compressor to a 220v model and install a coil hose or hose reel. I hoard supplies (cause I just snag them when I come across them) that I might use some-day, so that would be a great place to keep spare stuff. If anything, just put some seasonal or household storage up there.


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks guys for your inputs, I appreciate them. I'm gonna build a bin rack under the pegboard cabinet and below it I'll put a power strip to connect other tools. As for the speakers I already have two 15" woofers installed . I like the work light and hose reel ideas, I might do that. The air compressor serves me well for what I need it for since I barely use it and it does well with my brad nail gun.


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

I made a decision to add another cabinet to the right of the pegboard to match the other one on the left. This one gave me a hard time to build since the pegboard is thicker and the cabinet itself is not square at all but it serves the purpose I want it to. Took me a whole day almost to get this finished. My next step is to build a better clamp station and a extension cord station.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It's really looking good. All of that will work a lot toward an organized shop. Congratulations and welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## crzy4wood (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks helluvawreck, organization is a must in a small place like this especially when only half of the garage is all I have to work with.


----------

